# Food Safety News - 11/29/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 29, 2021)

*Faces of Food Safety: Meet David Vasquez of the FSIS*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Nov 29, 2021 12:05 am
CONTRIBUTED David Vasquez, supervisory consumer safety inspector (SCSI) at Establishment (Est.) M675 in Hereford, Texas, has been with FSIS for 28 years. He supervises 20 food inspectors (FI), 4 consumer safety inspectors (CSI) and 2 intermittent FIs. He also juggles a variety of tasks. He supervises 20 food inspectors (FI), 4 consumer safety inspectors (CSI)... Continue Reading


*Canada overtakes U.S. in food safety and security index*
By News Desk on Nov 29, 2021 12:03 am
Canada has pulled ahead of the United States in the latest edition of a report that measures food security. The Economist Impact’s Global Food Security Index (GFSI) has the United States in ninth while Canada is seventh. In the previous edition, the United States was eleventh with Canada in twelfth. The GFSI evaluates how well a... Continue Reading



*Companies in 4 states warned about import violations for range of foods*
By News Desk on Nov 29, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

